# Demonoid.com (Anyone use it?)



## cruddybuddy (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey does anyone here use Demonoid.com and if so, would you help your old pal Cruddy out and send me an invite code? You WILL? Oh thanks!


----------



## mynimal (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd be interested too, I've had nothing but bad experiences over at OiNK D:


----------



## Zidapi (Aug 27, 2006)

PM'ed ya Cruddy


----------



## dafatkid27 (Aug 27, 2006)

QUOTE(mynimal @ Aug 27 2006 said:


> I'd be interested too, I've had nothing but bad experiences over at OiNK D:



Well, you must not know what you're doing then.  I've been there for a year now and had nothing but a great time.

EDIT: Well, I guess you're bound to have "bad experiences" if you download 4 and a half gigs but only seed 300 megs back.  OiNK and all other torrent sites are based around a Ratio system.  Give back as much as/more than you take.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the PM response! You guys are awesome.


----------



## Orc (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow Oink Me and Demonoid... how do I get in?


----------



## SkuiD87 (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh ma days I don't believe this...I've been searching for Demonoid code for DAYS now! Here I am doing my routine round of GBATemp'ing and here someone has Demonoid Codes!

Can you PLEASE (pretty please) send me a code too? It would be much appreciated and I will of course continue to return the favvour to others who want a code too...

Thanks!


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 27, 2006)

*Edit:* I'm fresh out of Demonoid invites. Until next time, sorry people.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Aug 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Orc @ Aug 27 2006 said:


> Wow Oink Me and Demonoid... how do I get in?



osh*t, wrong way to reply.  ShadowXP and Orc have been PM'ed.


----------



## mynimal (Aug 27, 2006)

QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Aug 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(mynimal @ Aug 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be interested too, I've had nothing but bad experiences over at OiNK D:
> ...


And you must not know what you're talking about. I use Linux, so most of the torrent programs available aren't allowed there, and the reason my ratio is so shitty is because the torrent program I COULD use couldn't make torrents so I could give back.

It's kind of hard to get a good ratio when there's no-one to seed to and it's impossible to make a torrent.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Aug 27, 2006)

QUOTE(mynimal @ Aug 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Aug 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(mynimal @ Aug 27 2006 said:
> ...



Well, I did know what I was talking about, but I didn't know that you used Linux (btw, I'm currently working on a Linux desktop too, so I'm not hating on the Linux users).  I'm sure if you asked in the OiNK forums, they'd be happy to help you.  So I'm sorry if I offended you, I didn't mean to.


----------



## mynimal (Aug 27, 2006)

QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Aug 27 2006 said:


> Well, I did know what I was talking about, but I didn't know that you used Linux (btw, I'm currently working on a Linux desktop too, so I'm not hating on the Linux users).  I'm sure if you asked in the OiNK forums, they'd be happy to help you.  So I'm sorry if I offended you, I didn't mean to.


Really, if I could get a better ratio I would. :x I always wait until the ratio is at *least* 1, if I'm in a hurry. I asked around the OiNK forums, ended up getting semi-flamed (Part of this bad experience I mentioned). I recently switched over to KDE, and it turns out KTorrent works with OiNK, so I'll be improving my ratio. Unfortunately I'll have to do it album-by-album due to the recent change in the rules. :/

P.S. I probably came off a bit abrasive, sorry about that.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Aug 27, 2006)

QUOTE(mynimal @ Aug 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Aug 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I did know what I was talking about, but I didn't know that you used Linux (btw, I'm currently working on a Linux desktop too, so I'm not hating on the Linux users).Â I'm sure if you asked in the OiNK forums, they'd be happy to help you.Â So I'm sorry if I offended you, I didn't mean to.
> ...



Haha, it's ok.  Also, if you ever need any help, my name over there is also *dafatkid27*, and I'd be glad to help anytime.


----------



## Bitbyte (Aug 27, 2006)

Why would you want an invite for Demonoid.com? From the looks of it, it has a shitty lay-out, not really organised well and then the seeds.. most of them have either 0 or 1 seed. Woohoo?


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Bitbyte @ Aug 27 2006 said:


> Why would you want an invite for Demonoid.com? From the looks of it, it has a shitty lay-out, not really organised well and then the seeds.. most of them have either 0 or 1 seed. Woohoo?



You can get some damn good stuff off Demonoid - alot of what I want is perfectly seeded because there's still members on there trying to keep it alive. And what's wrong with the layout? It's simple, nothing special but it does the job. Depends what you want from there really.


----------



## mynimal (Aug 27, 2006)

I actually think the layout is quite nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the amount of seeds almost doesn't matter, what really matters is the upload rate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unless of course there are 0 seeds. Then you're screwed. But I didn't see any 0 seed torrents.


----------



## SkuiD87 (Aug 27, 2006)

The layout is fine from what I've seem....but like ShadowXP said....its the content they have there which makes it shine..

Ive been searching for a decent PC Remote Control app for my office for ages. Demonoid seems to be the place to get it!


----------



## Bitbyte (Aug 27, 2006)

"And the amount of seeds almost doesn't matter, what really matters is the upload rate. "

Yes, that would apply for trackers with verified uploaders. But from the looks of it, Demonoid doesn't. I doubt that there's much users on 10 Mbit, let alone 100 Mbit users on that site, so the amount of seeds DOES matter in this particular case :x


----------



## M3LV1N (Aug 27, 2006)

Try Bitsoup.org. Private trackers are much better.


----------



## Bitbyte (Aug 27, 2006)

While I don't use a lot of torrents myself, the best private tracker that I'm on would have to be Torrentleech. Pretty much kills everything else in this thread :]. Lots of releases every day, updated quickly and a lot of seeders. Most of the time I get +1 MB/s on the torrents over there. That's quite exceptional too for torrents, since most of the time I have trouble reaching even 400 KB/s.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Aug 27, 2006)

ScT FTW


----------



## science (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey I have some OiNK invites...

You know what would be cool? Some indie torrent invites...

HINT HINT

And I'll give away... 1 OiNK invite to the first PM, if you can prove that you'll be a good seeder and not cheat, because then I lose my invites. 


EDIT: Plus, I have like a jizzallion demonoid invites so everyone who PMs me for one of dem can get one of dem


----------



## nerd1 (Aug 28, 2006)

would love to get an invite to both oink and demonoid

just about given up on BT because of all the crap sites i go to


----------



## palmarenko (Aug 29, 2006)

I stay away as far from BT as I can. I'm always amazed why people like BT so much.
You people should try usenet and you'll never go back to BT ever again.


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm now completely out of Demonoid invites so please don't PM me about them anymore.


----------



## Orc (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks again ShadowXP and dafatkid27. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Awesome-awesome!


----------



## agrikki (Aug 29, 2006)

I have some Demonoid invites for whoever wants it, haven't uploaded enough on OinK though... might aswell not bother with that one since 70% of the music at OinK is from demonoid anyway.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Aug 29, 2006)

I use eMule with Drunken Donkey !  It never failed me.  I also use mIRC with assorted rooms.  I just hate the waiting in queue.  I need the usenet rooms list again...


----------



## ds6220 (Aug 29, 2006)

QUOTE(palmarenko @ Aug 29 2006 said:


> I stay away as far from BT as I can. I'm always amazed why people like BT so much.
> You people should try usenet and you'll never go back to BT ever again.


you would think that is true. I have never understood it myself. BT blows. I have always used usenet for pretty much anything I have wanted and it is always super fast (well, as fast as your connection) and does not leave you as open to legal problems as BT does. I have tried to switch many BT guys over and they all said it was too hard.


----------



## science (Aug 29, 2006)

QUOTE(agrikki @ Aug 29 2006 said:


> I have some Demonoid invites for whoever wants it, haven't uploaded enough on OinK though... might aswell not bother with that one since 70% of the music at OinK is from demonoid anyway.




Thats not true! Everything on public trackers is much worse quality, and you can't find singles and rarer EPs and stuff on the public sites.

And I still have Demonoid invites, 

and some OiNK for people who can promise that they'll use them with care


----------



## losershoes (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey guys, I've got a demonoid invites too. Just PM me for it. 
I would appreciate an OiNK account though.

(Don't worry I'm an old lurker of the gbatemp forums and remembered my account quite recently.)


----------



## adgloride (Aug 29, 2006)

Just a note to the people sending anyone they don't know Demonoid invites, if the person you send an invite to does something bad it may come back to you.


----------



## science (Aug 29, 2006)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Aug 29 2006 said:


> Just a note to the people sending anyone they don't know Demonoid invites, if the person you send an invite to does something bad it may come back to you.




I don't really care about my Demonoid account, I hardly use it, but my OiNK accout is very special to me


----------



## agrikki (Aug 30, 2006)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Aug 29 2006 said:


> QUOTE(adgloride @ Aug 29 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a note to the people sending anyone they don't know Demonoid invites, if the person you send an invite to does something bad it may come back to you.
> ...




Man OinK is such a bother, i mean i don't mind contributing to the community but uploading apps and cds all the time gets annoying.
Plus i don't really use OinK anyway.. i moved to usenet.


----------



## Bitbyte (Aug 30, 2006)

Usenet isn't much better than torrent sites, if you know some of the best ones, you can get stuff in under 5 mins pre, most of the time < 1 hour pre. Usenet is SLOW on uploading new releases.


----------



## agrikki (Aug 30, 2006)

Well i'm slow with noticing that something new has been released.


Anyway if you really want to be on OinK, think twice because you will be more busy trying to find things to upload to raise your rationthan actually downloading music.

as a said before 75% of the music there are reuploads from demonoid.


----------



## monstratman (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi guys. I've just found this thread and was wondering if anyone has any torrentleech invites spare? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bowser128 (Jun 5, 2007)

Impressive 10 month bump you did there.


----------



## 754boy (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> Impressive 10 month bump you did there.



Agreed, would've been easier and more relevant to make a new thread lol


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 6, 2007)

ive been a member for soo long demonoid is the best i have 1 invitation code who wants it ?


----------



## Bitbyte (Jun 6, 2007)

no it's not  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Try ScT and Torrentleech. /me loooooves packs


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 6, 2007)

just use torrentscan


----------



## andyfreeman (Jun 6, 2007)

Get newsgroups, kicks all torrrent sites a$$ and u dont need to worry about upload ratio !!


----------



## capt.fruitcake (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> ive been a member for soo long demonoid is the best i have 1 invitation code who wants it ?



Me please.


----------



## hankchill (Jun 6, 2007)

I've been a demonoid member for 4 years now. I never use it anymore since I joined a newsgroup server 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hell, why not pay $15 per month to download at the speed of your connection?


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 6, 2007)

I was looking at some newgroup server but I'm too cheap. Demonoid is good enough for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(capt.fruitcake @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ive been a member for soo long demonoid is the best i have 1 invitation code who wants it ?
> ...



PM sent im out of invites


----------



## Sekkyumu (Jun 6, 2007)

If somebody has some invites to give, I'd be happy to receive some


----------



## 2short (Jun 6, 2007)

I prefer usenet.... much easier..


----------



## Congo (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(SeKuM @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> If somebody has some invites to give, I'd be happy to receive some



Wait till friday and sign up, no need for invite's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  anyone can register on fridays


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 6, 2007)

im looking for an oinkme invite too. give me a pm if you can help


----------



## Little (Jun 7, 2007)

They changed the friday thing...  its' now 2 random days in the week! 
I have some demonoid invites in return for an Oink me invite! My sister got an Oink me invite and just constantly brags about how great it is! I'm a good seeder, always leaving my pc to seed! I use newsgroups for ds stuff, demonoid for pc stuff but theres no where great for music stuff ! I know its unlikely but worth a try!


----------



## Podge (Jun 7, 2007)

If you know someone on OiNK, they get TWO invites for a five pound donation to the site, and then they become a User+ rank (advanced search priviledges). Just give your friend/sister or whatever a fiver and then get them to invite you


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 7, 2007)

I mostly use flashget to download from rapidshare (£3 per month), but you can't beat torrents for the hard-to-get stuff.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 7, 2007)

If anyone wants an invite just PM me

- Sam

*Edit:* Sorry, I'm all out again


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 7, 2007)

demonoid is also the best for comics everyone uploads comics there


----------



## becker2384 (Jun 7, 2007)

Why are torrents better than limewire or morpheus and such?


----------



## Bitbyte (Jun 7, 2007)

Because they offer waaaay more content and at way better speeds (max. of your connection, unless you got gbit). Also, as it stands now, private trackers are a lot better than newsgroups as well, newsgroups don't offer half the amount of content :].


----------



## THeLL (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(becker2384 @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> Why are torrents better than limewire or morpheus and such?



More content, less crap.


----------



## Little (Jun 7, 2007)

cheers for the oink info! my sister had told me you needed to be a pro user type thing, but she didnt say it was only a fiver!


----------

